# Still paying markup?



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

just curious.. are people still paying the mark up on Clubman/S's?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

what markup?

Markup on top of MSRP? or money factor and/or lease acquisition fee?

My local dealer (Motor City Mini, Metro Detroit) has TONS of inventory on the lot

MINI sales are down (although not as bad as everyone else's).

According to many on northamericanmotoring.com, dealers are giving $500-$1,000 off MSRP, and/or giving free mats etc

I don't think ANYONE is paying a dime over MSRP at this point.

I think my local dealer will sell at $300 off MSRP.....$500-750 for vehicles on the lot.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

my local still has $1995 on top of MSRP.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> my local still has $1995 on top of MSRP.


that's retarded.

Mini sales are down, what, 25% or more? They just ****canned 850 employees at their Oxford plant, and they have the balls to demand over MSRP in the worst economic time in 70 years? :rofl:

seriously, Motor City Mini has at LEAST 50 cars sitting on their lot, and you can get one for about $500-750 off MSRP which is ok, not great, but good for Mini.

Tell them you can buy a BMW with .9% financing at $750 over invoice


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

pilotman said:


> that's retarded.
> 
> Mini sales are down, what, 25% or more? They just ****canned 850 employees at their Oxford plant, and they have the balls to demand over MSRP in the worst economic time in 70 years? :rofl:
> 
> ...


incredible if people are paying MSRP at this point.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dealers charge whatever the local market will pay. 

Back in August we were offered $500 off MSRP on a Clubman. -- Atlanta area. 


February we paid £1000 below MSRP, but that was factory incentive. We negotiated negative finance mark up. Dealer kicked in about £200 to buy down interest rate. I shopped several dealers and that was the best I could manage within 100 miles of home. 

At the time Mini UK were sitting on about 2000 unsold cars. Our Mini was built in July 2008.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

You should be able to knock over $1300 under MSRP.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

hit 14 actually.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Local dealer IS discounting stuff on the lot, and I have been told, orders on anything BUT the new convertible & custom ordered JCW cars.

I will pickup my '09 S Cab today at MSRP, no discount, but free rubber mats (yippie).
First time in my life I actually bought a vehicle at MSRP.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, they're ugly.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

So, I can lease a 328xi for about $428 per month at $1k over invoice (won't go into all specifics of deal, too much time and you don't care) with 3 month pull ahead for X3 lessees, $1,840 option credit for xDrive and $1,500 loyalty cash. Smokin' deal.

Lease on a fairly loaded Mini Cooper Clubman S ($30,950 MSRP) on same terms is $405 per month....

Like the Mini but am not going to lease that over well equipped AWD BMW just to save $23 per month.

But if I can lease Mini at $1k off MSRP (would be ordered car, no in-stock) that drops the payment to $374 per month which saves me $54 per month over BMW.

So I made that offer to Motor City Mini (Metro Detroit area), am waiting for a response.

I think $1k off MSRP (not $1k over invoice which I'm sure is not possible) for a fairly loaded Clubman still gives fair profit 

thoughts? :dunno:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

pilotman said:


> thoughts? :dunno:


I'd be leaning toward the 328xi.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I'd be leaning toward the 328xi.


I am but why do you say so?

Because the 328xi is a better car? Or because I won't get $1k off MSRP?

The current 3 series, other than the 335s and coupes which are way out of my price range, not spending $50k for a 3 series, are frankly pretty boring to me.

The 328xi is a NICE car, very well engineered etc...it just bores me a little I guess.

Give me your advice.


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

The 328xi is a better vehicle, period. But the MINI will put a smile on your face whenever you drive it.

Depends on your needs and priorities. Did you consider a 128i? 

$1K off MSRP (and more) is doable on dealer stock. Prestige MINI was recently advertising $1500 off the MCS Clubman for vehicles in stock. $500 off on a custom order is also doable. You are somewhere in the middle. Let us know if they accept the offer.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

pilotman said:


> I am but why do you say so?
> 
> Because the 328xi is a better car?


Yes. Smoking deal if you can get a 328ix for about the same price as a Clubman.

I drove a zero option 328i coupe for two weeks right before I moved to Wales. It is a better car then the MINI. If we still lived in Atlanta and a 328i was the same price as a MINI, we'd be driving the 328i. Munich pick-up if at all possible.

We are happy with our Cooper and if we had it to do over again, we'd take the same deal. While a 325i would be do-able, the payments are absurd. We'd be spending more on a 325i than we pay in rent on a very nice 4 bedroom house. Besides, the MINI is better suited to the narrow roads here. Many are less than 4m wide.

The MINI has significant flaws. My main complaint is the center control stack. Debbie says it is more fun to drive than it is to ride in. I have to agree. It is a blast to drive but still comfortable enough for a 2 hour slog on the motorway. Other sporty cars we've owned aren't well suited for road trips. Our Miata was no fun at all going to South Carolina and back.

Our Cooper is getting 40MPG too. There really isn't any other car in the UK market that compares.

Hope this is some help.

Photos of houses that rent for MUCH LESS than the payments on a 325i:


----------

